# Lost Souls, Jan 2016



## cunningplan (Feb 6, 2016)

The last of the first day with Mockingbird and blod. Long walk to this one as we were told not to park anywhere near the place even though its well out in the middle of nowhere. 
Been told it looks like the place has been tidied up as lots are not on show and the upstairs as loads of boxes full of stuff.
Not a bad place and quite liked it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157664052924202



































































End of day one, not a bad day and just one no go as there was a car outside.
Day two will be posted soon.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 6, 2016)

I love the doll on the bed, nice find!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like you 3 had a fantastic time! Another great house and another great set


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2016)

I liked that CP, Thanks


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 6, 2016)

That wallpaper is something else!


----------



## tazong (Feb 6, 2016)

Whoever had that doll as a child would have been phycologically scared for life - IT FREAKED ME OUT just looking at it lol


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahhh the lost souls house  glad we got inside this and checked it out, well worth the wait an some fine photography chap!


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice, was the no go 'puzzle' cottage by any chance?


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr beady said:


> Nice, was the no go 'puzzle' cottage by any chance?



not got a clue!!


----------

